# NST during labor



## MarineMom1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi All,
Can someone tell me if I can charge extra for NST read during the patients labor at the hospital.  This is the note: The patient was admitted. Cervical exam 60% effacement, 4 cm dilatation, vertex presentation, and -2 station.  Beta strep cultures verified to be negative.  NST was noted to be reactive.  Amniotomy was performed at 0732 hrs with clear fluid noted.  Pitocin induction was complete -complete at 1246 hrs and began pushing.....?

If I can would the code be 59020-26? or 59025-26

Is this included in the obcare and delivery package 59400 for vag del?

Thanks!
MarineMom1


----------



## aslonsky (Apr 9, 2010)

NST's are not included in global obstetrical care according to coding guidelines - but could very with payer guidelines. I don't have any issues getting NST's during labor paid. It would be the 59020-26 if the NST was performed during the pitocin induction and 59025-26 if it was not.


----------

